# Plexiglass cutting tools (help)



## mavixyl (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello there 

I am trying to find out what kind of tools you need to prossess plexiglass 
i own a CNC from Homag and trying to work other materials rather than laminates mdf plywood etc

until now i cant find proper router tools to do it 

anyone with experience in here that can help me?(type of tools , feed ,rpm , speed)

thank you very much in advance


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi

Take a look at Onsrud cutter. In the EU they are sometimes sold through the German tooling company Leitz who are now their parent company

Regards

Phil


----------

